# For Sale - Rustic Nakiri - 52100



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2018)

*180mm Rustic Nakiri - 52100 - Professional*

*
*

*"I feel that this nakiri will be the best performer...that I've made to date"


Model - Nakiri
Blade Length - 180mm
Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)
Blade Finish - Rustic Mustard Patina
Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 58mm 
Weight - 7.6oz (215.5g)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal with rounded butt
Handle Materials - African Blackwood with blond marbled buffalo horn ferrule & end cap
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!
*

This nakiri has been made completely different than any I've done before! 

For starters, the blade was ground horizontally/lengthwise for it's distal taper and then also for the large bevel.

Second, the (large) bevel was finished ground in by hand down to the thinnest edge that I've ever produced on one of my knives. Don't let the width of the shiny edge bevel fool you, that's just a result of a thin blade being rubbed smooth from the finishing strop, if that step wasn't done you'd barely see any edge bevel on this one. I feel that this nakiri will be the best performer (in cutting) that I've made to date as a result of this step.

Third, the blade's surface has been treated to a mustard patina but it was then ground away on the large bevel to create a "rustic" Japanese appearance. I really like this and will do it again for sure but still the result here is a unique one of a kind look that only this knife will have.

The blade is made from cryo treated 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel) hardened to Rc62-63, it's tough yet easy to sharpen.

Unlike most nakiris you'll find, I make mine with a tip that can be used for scoring onions, etc, however the tip is still upswept and out of the way.

The wa octagonal handle is made from African Blackwood paired with blond marbled buffalo horn on both ends. The butt cap is rounded. This handle was designed to go with the rustic look and feel of the knife.

The handle has been sealed with several coats of a varnish/oil finish. 

_*Please see close up pictures for details._



Shipping FREE for USA

_International Shipping will be charged $35 flat fee - A Paypal invoice will be sent after checkout


*If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and (if international) your location, I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.*

Thanks,
Dave_


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 30, 2018)

I like it - especially that decent tip!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD*!


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 17, 2019)

I like this one! Anything similar in the works?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2019)

AT5760 said:


> I like this one! Anything similar in the works?



Actually yes, I'm working on a copy of this one right now, however it's spoken for. I'd love to talk to you about making one for you.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 3, 2019)

Dave Martell said:


> *180mm Rustic Nakiri - 52100 - Professional*
> 
> *View attachment 45344
> *
> ...


Beautiful knife, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks Al


----------

